
We, the Unoffended - RickJWagner
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2018/12/16/unoffended.html
======
BugsJustFindMe
> _We are intolerant only of intentional or negligent harm._

Fine. So are the rest of us. Either you just undifferentiated yourself or you
don't understand what it is that you just said.

> _Are not offended by what you do, what you say,..._

Except when you perceive that it causes harm. Just like the rest of us.

> _...your politics, your religion, or any other...chosen attribute._

Except when you perceive that it causes harm. Just like the rest of us.

> _Are not offended by your...votes..._

Except when you perceive that it causes harm. Just like the rest of us.

I'd keep going but this is tiresome.

~~~
Sir_Substance
I'm not sure I can say this without it feeling a bit personal to you, but you
don't /sound/ unoffended, which is pretty ironic and kind of the whole point
of the article.

I hope that doesn't offend you :/

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
> _you don 't /sound/ unoffended_

Actually, I sound annoyed.

What you might be sensing, though, is that I'm telegraphing to you that I
perceive that the OPs version of introspective failure causes real negligent
harm to others in practice.

------
AnimalMuppet
Love it!

Fount one typo: "inadervtent" -> "inadvertent".

------
Sir_Substance
I can certainly get behind that!

